# Any lovers of Huon pine out there?



## the-boxmaker (Aug 26, 2011)

I've just joined and I'm wondering if there are any Australians who enjoy making furniture out of Huon pine? What kind of finishes do you use?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Theo

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

I have not used Huon Pine so far.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

They are a very good bit. and an expensive bit. I don't believe that You would be disappointed.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> They are a very good bit. and an expensive bit. I don't believe that You would be disappointed.


HI Howard,

You may have posted the response to the wrong thread.

Huon Pine is a beautiful but rarer timber in Oz. I believe a number boats were made from Houn Pine in the "old" days.???


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome,

I am in Australia and love Huon pine, it has a beautiful colour, tight grain and it smells absolutely great. However, making furniture from huon pine is a bit above my budget, it is quite expensive. I'd definitely use an oil finish (Danish oil I'd say in order to have oil plus wax) on it to keep it as natural as possible as the timber is stunning enough in its own right. Wish I lived in Tassie to lay my hand on some Huon at an affordable price ! Organoil that I get from Carbatec would aslo give it a nice warm feel I'd say.


----------



## the-boxmaker (Aug 26, 2011)

G'day Stef and James,
I have recently made a TV table out of a 25mm thick slab of Huon pine. It turned out very well. I left the front edge raw ie with just the bark removed. I finished it with Cabot's Decking Oil. The smell of the timber is fantastic as is the rich pale yellow colour. I wish I had enough to build a boat - I would. The sawdust is good for repelling moths and fleas.
Theo


----------

